# Helicoptero de Monitoreo y Exploracion



## Pogre (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola amigos! soy integrante de un grupo de alumnos de la escuela Industrial Domingo Faustino Sarmiento de San Juan Argentina. Estamos realizando un proyecto tecnologico (Proyecto Final) para el final de la tecnicatura en electronica. Les comento mas o menos nuestra idea. Pensamos controlar un helicóptero a RC mediante la PC, elaborando una interfaz y un programa en VB6. El helicoptero tendra una camara inhalambrica con salida en su receptor RCA, se pasara esto a una sintonizadora de TV y de ahi a la PC. La idea es en el programa ver lo que sucede en tiempo real. Tambien constara de sensores de proximidad, acelerometro y giroscopo para indicar la posicion y los obstaculos cercanos.
Nos agradaria mucho saber su opinion acerca de este proyecto y cualquier sugerencia acerca de este proyecto sera bienvenida...!!!

Muchas Gracias!!! Saludos!


----------



## ciri (Jun 14, 2011)

Pensaron en como vas a hacer para controlar la estabilidad??


----------



## Pogre (Jun 14, 2011)

si, el tema de la estabilidad es lo que mas nos interesa. Para ello, elegimos un helicoptero muy estable y pensamos reducir cualquier desperfecto en el equilibrio, cualquier inestabilidad (que será sensada con el acelerómetro), contrarestarla con el programa de control. si tienen alguna idea de como hacer para tomar los datos del acelerómetro y sacar cuanto se desplazo, es decir como hacer la fórmula, se los agradeceria.


----------



## golumx (Jun 18, 2011)

No se si conocereas este grupo de trabajo, han creado una interfaz de uso publico para controlar un helicoptero RC, quizas te sea util.

http://autopilot.sourceforge.net/


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 18, 2011)

vieron los helicópteros de 4 helicis marca dromo se manejan con un iphon creando una red wi fi privada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2011)

He visto un helicóptero para cinematografía que cargaba dos cámaras , una de altísima resolución y otra de baja resolución con transmisor para "ver" lo que se está filmando.

A la hora de resolver el tema del motor , uno de esa potencia resultaba muuuuuuuuy oneroso , lo resolvieron con un motor de bordeadora o desmalezadora naftera que son pequeños , baratos y de mucha potencia . . . BBB 








Saludos !


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lo de la camara es muy simple solo hay que ponerla, lo que si tenes que ver si te da el alcance, con los giroscopos y sensores te la complicastes... lo unico que se me ocurre es poner toda esa info en el video que envias, vi varios proyectos asi, con hasta gps. Y para controlarlo solo tenes que conectar el control a la computadora, aunque no tiene mucho sentido desarmar el control original para conectarlo a la compu y usarlo con el teclado que seria mas incomodo o con un control usb que seria lo msimo que el control original.
 Sino en vez de tantos sensores ponele un gps y listo, si ya para la estabilidad traen ascelerometros y giroscopos y se estabilisan solos..


----------

